# PCGH.de: Neues PCGH-Shirt: 'Real Life? WTF? Link?'



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Neues PCGH-Shirt: 'Real Life? WTF? Link?'


----------



## Gobbers (24. Dezember 2008)

wie oft wollt ihr eure news über das kack shirt eigentich noch als neu aufwärmen?


----------



## plexus (24. Dezember 2008)

Gobbers schrieb:


> wie oft wollt ihr eure news über das kack shirt eigentich noch als neu aufwärmen?



Jo, old shirt is old.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

Gobbers schrieb:


> wie oft wollt ihr eure news über das kack shirt eigentich noch als neu aufwärmen?



Zügel dich mal etwas junge!

Rede schön so weiter wenn du gespert werden willst!


Du kanns deine meinung ruhig äußern aber nicht in dem Ton und ausdrucks weiße!


----------



## |L1n3 (24. Dezember 2008)

er hat trotzdem recht ^^


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Spruch ist einfach hammer^^ 

Hätte das Shirt einen Anteil Polyester würde ich es sofort kaufen. Aber 100% Baumwolle leiern mir zu schnell aus und sind nicht so angenehm zu tragen. Ich geb da lieber mehr Geld aus. 

Frohe Weihanchten!


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Spruch ist gut. 

Ich musste nur erst ein bisschen darüber nachdenken, was der bedeutet. 

Aber ihr Schreiber solltet doch auch mal Feierabend machen. Es sei euch gegönnt....


----------



## CmP (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Spruch ist nicht hammer sondern billig. Ich weiss nicht aber wenn ihr gerne als Nerd in der Welt abgestempelt werden wollt tragt das doch.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> er hat trotzdem recht ^^


Das Shirt ist geschmacks sache!!


Mir gefällts allerdings!


----------



## TMX (24. Dezember 2008)

CmP schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist nicht hammer sondern billig. Ich weiss nicht aber wenn ihr gerne als Nerd in der Welt abgestempelt werden wollt tragt das doch.



Nur der Spruch ist gut, mit dem T-Shirt würde ich mich nicht auf die Straße trauen. 

Dazu reicht mein Ego nicht.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

CmP schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist nicht hammer sondern billig. Ich weiss nicht aber wenn ihr gerne als Nerd in der Welt abgestempelt werden wollt tragt das doch.



Auf ner LAn oder auf Messsen würd sich das aber bestimmt gut machen!


----------



## Tony-S (24. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Auf ner LAn oder auf Messsen würd sich das aber bestimmt gut machen!



Da laufen aber auch nicht nur Nerds rum  :> , aber wer halt oft am PC sitzt und sowas aus Eigenironie trägt meinetwegen.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

Auf ner Messe wär mir das egal da kommt eh meine PCGHX Kapuzenjacke drüber.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (24. Dezember 2008)

Real Life? Gibs des wirklich? WTF! Kranke *******!


----------



## AMDSpider (24. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Witz versteht kaum jemand. 

Die Leute wissen weder, was WTF?! bedeutet, noch was "real Life" ist (obwohl sie es übersetzen können), und Leute über 40 wissen grösstenteils nicht, was ein sogenannter "Link" ist.

Man kann dieses T-Shirt also ruhig jederzeit anziehen, da ohnehin nur 5% der technikverweigernden rückständigen Durchschnittsbevölkerung kapiert, worum es überhaupt geht. 
Der Rest hält das für irgendeine bedeutungslose Aufschrift. 

Gut, dass wir hier alle wenigstens wissen, worum es geht und was technischer Fortschritt bedeutet!


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Dezember 2008)

Jo, echt Lustig der Aufdruck.


----------



## Felix1509 (24. Dezember 2008)

AMDSpider schrieb:


> Diesen Witz versteht kaum jemand.
> 
> Die Leute wissen weder, was WTF?! bedeutet, noch was "real Life" ist (obwohl sie es übersetzen können), und Leute über 40 wissen grösstenteils nicht, was ein sogenannter "Link" ist.
> 
> ...



*unterschreib*


----------



## AMD (24. Dezember 2008)

AMDSpider schrieb:


> Diesen Witz versteht kaum jemand.
> 
> Die Leute wissen weder, was WTF?! bedeutet, noch was "real Life" ist (obwohl sie es übersetzen können), und Leute über 40 wissen grösstenteils nicht, was ein sogenannter "Link" ist.
> 
> ...



Und? Wer sagt denn, dass man damit auch in ein Altenheim gehen muss 
Mann kann es sich doch für spezielle Anlässe kaufen oder wirst du von deinen Eltern gezwungen jedes T-Shirt in eine bestimmte Rheinfolge abzutragen? 

Fakt ist für die Leute die es verstehen ist es echt lustig und darum gehts doch. Alte Leute kennen sicher auch Dinge die wir nicht verstehen aber Sie finden es dennoch lustig


----------



## mrmouse (24. Dezember 2008)

TMX schrieb:


> Nur der Spruch ist gut, mit dem T-Shirt würde ich mich nicht auf die Straße trauen.
> 
> Dazu reicht mein Ego nicht.



Kommt aber umso geiler, als "hopper" dieses TShirt in XXXl zu tragen 
Ich würde es mri sofort kaufen  (vorallem weil ich auf sinnloses zeug steh )

MfG & allen frohe Weihnachten


----------



## PuhbaerTB (24. Dezember 2008)

Wie war das, mit Link? Der ist gerade auf den Weg in den Wald und hat irgendwas von Master-Schwert geblabbelt 
Aber inner Disse ist das echt unpassend. Da wirste gleich als Nerd abgestempelt. Kommt bei Frauen auch nicht an, wenn die nicht wissen was das heißen soll...


----------



## easteregg (24. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab nen welcome back coxer shirt von scrubs, das kam sehr gut an  damit hab ich nen kompletten abend nur mit fremden gelabert, weil alle das tshirt toll fanden.
der hier findsch okay, aber der is eht nerdy!

ich hab in nem shop auch mal eins mit tetris gesehen, welches ast rein bis unter die decke gestapelt war, rechts nen langer gang für den langen baustein und dann stand eben jener langer baustein als "next" da, nur liegt nen S-förmiger genau auf dem eingang und drüber steht ship happens, das ist mal richtig geil !!


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab dafür abgestimmt aber dennoch werde ich mir das nicht kaufen.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (25. Dezember 2008)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich hab dafür abgestimmt aber dennoch werde ich mir das nicht kaufen.


Richtig so!


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Dezember 2008)

Kaufen tu ichs auch nicht.Man könnte auch draufschreiben.."Hardwareattentäter Stammtisch" (Scherz)


----------



## PuhbaerTB (30. Dezember 2008)

Oder Vorne:
"Benchst du noch?!" und einem Bild einer kurvigen Dame (oder Mann)

und Hinten:
"Oder spielst du schon!?" und ein Bild von Männlein und Weiblein beim ***



Ginge ja auch mit 2-Bit Bildern sicherlich gut...


----------



## mrmouse (31. Dezember 2008)

PuhbaerTB schrieb:


> Oder Vorne:
> "Benchst du noch?!" und einem Bild einer kurvigen Dame (oder Mann)
> 
> und Hinten:
> ...



Skizzier bitte was mit Paint oder so 
Kann es mir irgendiw enicht vorstellen, aber es klingt sau lustig


----------

